# The best way to start



## fr8trn (Apr 18, 2015)

I had pretty good luck with the plant that was started by god, and she produced a little over 6 ounces of nice little buds, now I have a new question, I had quite a few seeds given to me by a friend, and want to start a new grow, I still want to grow outdoors and am curious about the procedure, do I need to germinate the seeds until they sprout before planting in pots or soil, or can I just plant directly in the soil, someone told me to soak the seeds in a glass of water for a few days, is that an acceptable way of starting them? or what are my best options, please advise, again I am a really true to the word amateur, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance


----------



## zem (Apr 19, 2015)

I soak them for 12 hours or so, then straight to the medium. sometimes i sprout straight in medium. thats up to you. place your plants where theres lots of sun, and feed the soil and keep moist, aired and drained


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 19, 2015)

Here is my favorite way.:http://mandalaseeds.com/Guides/Germination-Guide


----------



## WeedHopper (Apr 19, 2015)

Started by God?  I take it you live in a legal State,,,,Lol
I put them Directly into the soil.

I live in a State  where it is not legal, ,so God cant help me.

Romans 13:1-5 
*Let every person be subject to the governing authorities. For there is no authority except from God, and those that exist have been instituted by God. Therefore whoever resists the authorities resists what God has appointed, and those who resist will incur judgment.*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 25, 2015)

I have found that if the seeds are new (fresh from the seed bank) they can typically go straight into the soil/medium. But if the seeds are older, it helps them germinate better if they are placed in a cup of 75-80degree water for 24hrs. I personally prefer to set mine in paper towels (folded and placed in a freezer bag) that have been soaked in 80degree water. I then put the bag with the towels in a dark, warm place for 48hrs. I check them and look for them to have split open and the root tail beginning to emerge. Once I have an emerging tail, I move them to my medium, in a small solo cup with holes in the bottom for drainage.

I try to keep the soil/medium damp but not wet until the plant gets going good. then I have to water more and more to keep the plants happy as they get bigger. When they reach the point that they are having to be watered every day, I transplant to permenant homes.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 25, 2015)

Just put some freebies down strait in medium (roots Org.707) popped about 3 days..Nice;


----------

